# Selling F1 tickets 21-23 September 2012



## fedorhaye (Jul 26, 2011)

WTS F1 Singapore GP tickets

Don't miss F1 in Singapore this year and also the concerts!

Date: 
21 Sep 2012 (Jay Chou)
22 Sep 2012 (Maroon 5)
23 Sep 2012 (Katy Perry)

Zone 4 Walkabout, Premier Walkabout and Bay Grandstand


----------



## fedorhaye (Jul 26, 2011)

Uppzzz Uppzzz


fedorhaye said:


> WTS F1 Singapore GP tickets
> 
> Don't miss F1 in Singapore this year and also the concerts!
> 
> ...


----------

